
Analyse Asia Podcast #3: The Battle Against Apple and Android One - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2014/09/17/episode-3-apples-onslaught-asia/
======
bleongcw
In this episode, we discuss the impact of Apple's announcement of the new
iPhones, Apple Pay and Apple Watch and Google's new "Android One" on Asia with
Sameer Singh. Of course, we discuss two interesting observations: the
bifurcation of Asian companies moving upstream but unable to break into an
upstream brand like Apple or Louis Vuitton with Samsung being a victim in the
process, and how Xiaomi might be able to break out from that brand problem. We
also discuss whether Apple is positioning itself to be the Louis Vuitton of
technology or Louis Vuitton "with technology" in Asia and the possibility of a
Asian technology OEM buying Cyanogen Mod to combat against Apple and Google.

